# MB809 Baseband Question - Alltel



## Fawkes (Sep 12, 2011)

Hey, there, I've got the Milestone X, from Alltel, Yes it does still exist.. I flashed a version of CM7-7.1.0 RC0-Droidx-KANG

And everything was running perfectly.. But was bored so i decided i was gonna try and flash a different Nightly version of CM7.. never had any success doing it before.

So I decided to SBF first as all the guide suggest, and got stuck with a bunch of FC's on it.. also it was a SBF for Froyo from Verizon.. and so i managed to get back to my nandroid of the CM7 i showed above, and now my 3G icon is gone, and it doesn't show I'm transmitting, despite being able to text.. No market Access. Browser Access nothing.

Did the Verizon SBF change my Base-band and remove that 3g option for me?

Sorry if i'm being super nooby here, Im still learning alot.

Edit: Btw I've done the *228 for roaming and activation and rebooted phone a few times. Thanks.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Yes...the verizon sbf changes your baseband.

To fix your problem use the alltel milestone x sbf.

I'll find you a link for how to flash nightlies to your milestone x. I wrote it up in a thread here, but I'm mobile right now.

EDIT: Here you go...



"razorloves said:


> to make it easy for yourself next time around, just open the rom zip with winrar, navigate to the updater-script file in the \meta-inf\com\google\android folder, double click on it, it will ask what program to use, use notepad++(if you dont have it, install it), delete the three lines listed below, close the file, it will ask to save so click on save, then it will ask you if you wish to update it in the archieve, choose yes. then you're done. takes about 30 seconds, if that.
> 
> package_extract_file("system/etc/releaseutils/check_kernel", "/tmp/check_kernel");
> set_perm(0, 0, 0777, "/tmp/check_kernel");
> assert(run_program("/tmp/check_kernel") == 0);


----------



## Fawkes (Sep 12, 2011)

Thank you very much Razor, You're very smart. I'm currently In my Math class right now, and my phone died, I'll look for the Milestone X SBF from alltel later I think i ran across it earlier on a Site. I figured that would help, but figured i'd ask first. and I'll remove those lines next time before I flash.

Thanks.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

"Fawkes said:


> Thank you very much Razor, You're very smart. I'm currently In my Math class right now, and my phone died, I'll look for the Milestone X SBF from alltel later I think i ran across it earlier on a Site. I figured that would help, but figured i'd ask first. and I'll remove those lines next time before I flash.
> 
> Thanks.


Thanks for the compliment. Glad to help.

Here's the sbf you need.
http://sites.google.com/site/1kdsdroidx/home/milestone-x-sbf-files


----------



## Fawkes (Sep 12, 2011)

So Uh.. Not to be nooby now.. Lol I've got the CM_Shadow-nightly_78.. and can't find the Updater-script file... Im lost. :wub:

And If i wanted to update to CM4DX-GB.. what would i go about doing? I was looking into that a little, and thats what started this whole fiasco...


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

"Fawkes said:


> So Uh.. Not to be nooby now.. Lol I've got the CM_Shadow-nightly_78.. and can't find the Updater-script file... Im lost. :wub:
> 
> And If i wanted to update to CM4DX-GB.. what would i go about doing? I was looking into that a little, and thats what started this whole fiasco...


The location of that file is \meta-inf\com\google\android

If you want to go to cm4dx-gb, then disregard these instruction about deleting the first 3 lines in the updater-script file. I helped another guy out a few days ago to put it on his milestone x. Its in a thread here. Just do a search in this subforum for milestone and you'll see it. I'm still mobile so, sorry about the short answers without links.


----------



## Fawkes (Sep 12, 2011)

About 10 Min ago, I found Such thread your talking about, Giving it a shot now, thanks.


----------

